# Transport service to academic city



## tech (Jan 11, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I am joining DU office in academic city.
I am planning to rent a house in Burdubai or karama. I dont have car, will be using public transport. 

How is the Bus/train facility between burdubai-karama and acadamic city?

Can anyone let me know bus numbers/train details to reach acadamic city from bur dubai or karama?

Is there any private buses/taxies available on daily basis? if so can you please send me contact details of the private transport.?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

First of all there's no trains in Dubai, only a single Metro line at the moment.
The only bus line that you can take to go to Academic city from Bur Dubai is the X25 but I'm not sure how far from DU offices are the bus stop.
Why not considering leaving close from your work place at Silicon Oasis or International City?


----------



## tech (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Helios, I will try Silicon Oasis or International City.
How is the public transport facility form these 2 places?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

There's a bus line from Inetrnet city to Academic City I think it is line number 330 which runs every 30mn, but from Silicon Oasis I believe it is close enough for you to walk to your work place.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

Bus service is good but time consuming. you may find some private car pool or transport companies offering a cheaper and less time consuming options. Try searching in "market place" on forums or classifieds in gulf news and Dubizzle, you will surely find an option.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are responding to something from jan 2010.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol


----------

